# LG washer wm0642hw won't spin



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

ricanmd said:


> Did I ruin my stator and if so should the rotor as well or is that good. I got no error codes, she just does not spin. Also, you can hand spin with no problem.


It's possible, or it may still be wet, unplug it and give it some more time to dry. Place stator/rotor in a better location to dry out or gently use a hair dryer to dry all the water out. Going forward, there is a special solvent and procedure for cleaning the stator windings/rotor. Oily dirt and rust is not necessarily a problem. 

Depending on model/type, some come together as a complete set. If either one is bad it will cause the problem you're having. Before investing another 200 dollars on it, give it a little more time to dry out. Just remember water got in between all those windings, it should be totally dry before it will work correctly. Just a thought. Stay tuned, others will be along shortly with more advice.

click here for quick link to repairclinic


----------



## ricanmd (Jan 9, 2014)

Well I took it apart and found that the rotor had been stripped. I replaced the rotor today and not it tries to spin with a load of towels but no go. So I took out some towels and it does spin. Then it ended with a LE code. It has been making this noise since I started it the first time. See video. I relaced the hall sensor when I rebuilt it. SO the stator is all that is left.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8P8bvXivW5w


----------

